# Kernel 2.6.28 and ext4

## marcus84

Hi to everybody.

I'm trying the new kernel 2.6.28 and the ext4 capabilities. I am using the gentoo-sources of 2.6.28 and my e2fsprogs version is: 

```

*  sys-fs/e2fsprogs

      Latest version available: 1.41.3

      Latest version installed: 1.41.3

      Size of files: 4,262 kB

      Homepage:      http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   Standard EXT2 and EXT3 filesystem utilities

      License:       GPL-2 BSD

*  sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs

      Latest version available: 1.41.3-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.41.3-r1

      Size of files: 478 kB

      Homepage:      http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   e2fsprogs libraries (common error, subsystem, uuid, block id)

      License:       GPL-2

```

When I make the tune2fs to activate new funcionalities I get the following error:

```

tune2fs -O sparse_super,filetype,resize_inode,dir_index,ext_attr,has_journal,extents,huge_file,flex_bg,uninit_bg,dir_nlink,extra_isize /dev/sda8

tune2fs 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)

Setting filesystem feature 'resize_inode' not supported.

```

What I'm doing wrong?

Any idea? I have to compile the e2fsprog for GIT??

I have read the whith 1.41.3 should work...Last edited by marcus84 on Thu Jan 01, 2009 3:58 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## outermeasure

 *marcus84 wrote:*   

> Hi to everybody.
> 
> I'm trying the new kernel 2.6.68 and the ext4 capabilities. I am using the gentoo-sources of 2.6.68 and my e2fsprogs version is: 
> 
> 

 

How did you managed to get kernel 2.6.68?

----------

## marcus84

 *outermeasure wrote:*   

>  *marcus84 wrote:*   Hi to everybody.
> 
> I'm trying the new kernel 2.6.68 and the ext4 capabilities. I am using the gentoo-sources of 2.6.68 and my e2fsprogs version is: 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Unmasking the kernel

```

echo "=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.28* **" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/kernel

```

This is why this post is in the Unsupported software.

P.D: correction --> KERNEL 2.6.28!!!Last edited by marcus84 on Thu Jan 01, 2009 3:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## outermeasure

 *marcus84 wrote:*   

>  *outermeasure wrote:*    *marcus84 wrote:*   Hi to everybody.
> 
> I'm trying the new kernel 2.6.68 and the ext4 capabilities. I am using the gentoo-sources of 2.6.68 and my e2fsprogs version is: 
> 
>  
> ...

 

There are no gentoo-sources-2.6.68 in tree.  Indeed, the latest stable kernel from kernel.org is 2.6.28, I don't know how you can get more than 40 minor revisions ahead.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Moved from Unsupported Software to Kernel & Hardware.

2.6.28 is in ~ARCH for testing - that makes it supported

----------

## marcus84

 *outermeasure wrote:*   

>  *marcus84 wrote:*    *outermeasure wrote:*    *marcus84 wrote:*   Hi to everybody.
> 
> I'm trying the new kernel 2.6.68 and the ext4 capabilities. I am using the gentoo-sources of 2.6.68 and my e2fsprogs version is: 
> 
>  
> ...

 

A typing writting. Sorry... I missconfused...

----------

## platojones

Please see this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-721916-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

Also, there are great instructions at this site:

http://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4

Which is also mentioned in above thread.

----------

## marcus84

Thank you very much platojones!!!

Now running with ext4!!!  :Wink: 

----------

